# Calendar Feature



## HoneyRockette (Jan 13, 2003)

What the heck?! I'm not 33! I didn't put a year down, (in case I decide to lie about my age later). May 25th isn't even my birthday! How can I reset the birthday on my profile?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry about that HoneyRockette. I will have a look why this comes up and correct it appropriately. 

You can change your birthday using My Home/Personal Preferences.

And remember: You are as old as you feel, and by the looks of it you probably just started college /images/graemlins/cool.gif

Have fun

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 13, 2003)

It's corrected now. It appears that the variable I used for calculating the age was not reinitialized to nothing for a new user, hence you carried my age /images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Doh!

Have fun

Nikos /images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------

